# Help with my math please....



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...so another user received his water report today and his chlorine out of the tap is roughly 9.86ppm. He uses seachem safe. One teaspoon Safe will treat 200g of water at 4ppm chlorine.

So I need to divide 200g by 9.86 correct? So now one teaspoon will treat 81.13 gallons at 9.86ppm chlorine. Is that right? LOL...been out mowing in the really hot sun today and fatigued a bit. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Another way I figured this was I 9..86(ppm actual) by 4(ppm treats) equals 2.465. So I then divide 200(gallons it treats per tsp at 4ppm) by 2.465 and it comes to 81.13. So 1 tsp treats 81.13g at 9.86ppm. This is right right?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

That's what I'm getting.
To remove 9.86 ppm chlorine from 200 gallons you'd need 2.465 tsp since 9.86 = 2.465 x 4. and each tsp will treat 81.13gallons at 9.86ppm.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> That's what I'm getting.
> To remove 9.86 ppm chlorine from 200 gallons you'd need 2.465 tsp since 9.86 = 2.465 x 4. and each tsp will treat 81.13gallons at 9.86ppm.


Thanks...just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Of topic here, I happened to look at your youtube video Razor... awesome setup you have there and the Gilmour music was a perfect fit! Did I see a Calvus in there with your peacocks? If so, how'd that work out? Can also see where your Self proclaimed OCD comes into play in it, lol. Great job though!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Jayse said:


> Of topic here, I happened to look at your youtube video Razor... awesome setup you have there and the Gilmour music was a perfect fit! Did I see a Calvus in there with your peacocks? If so, how'd that work out? Can also see where your Self proclaimed OCD comes into play in it, lol. Great job though!!


Shoot me a PM or I will.

The calvus did great however his ability to not either understand or care about the signs given off by my dominant male peacock caused some issues. Generally speaking I have noticed when a fish sides up to another fish with gills out and bowed they wait for the other fish to take off and then give chase. The calvus just ignored it. That drove the peacock crazy. So I had to take him to the LFS sad to say. He was given to me by my brother just a couple months ago so no big loss. I have since made another video the other night and it is in my sig line. I think the video you are referring to is one of my older ones.The video now in my sig line is with both new filters the fx5 and the aquatop which I love.

And yes...I LOVE david gilmour and pink floyd. I can't get enough. That specific song, marooned, just speaks to me. Puts me in a trance so it is perfect fish watching music. Total relaxation. Better than any prescription.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Going through the Seachem site http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html, the values for Chlorine removal is posted as 1 tsp or 5 gms per 300 G at 4 ppm and not 200 Gallon. The teaspoon weight isnt a correct measure. Again 1250 Ltr is 330 US Gallons and not 300 Gallons. However, a 330 G tank might not have 330 G of water but lesser to some degree.

So, by taking a safer figure for the conversion, i.e. 300 G of water, the calculation is -

1 ppm = 0.998859 mg/L
4 ppm = 3.9954 mg/L = 1.055 mg/G
9.86 ppm = 9.84875 mg/L = 2.6017 mg/G
Hence, 1 tsp or 5gms Safe is able to convert 300 G water at 4 ppm containing = 300*1.055 mg = 316.6448 mg Chlorine
300 G of Tap water at 9.86 ppm Chlorine will contain = 300*2.6017mg = 780.5293 mg Chlorine which will need = 780.5293/316.6448 = 2.465 tsp of Safe or to be more presice *12.325 gms*
or *1 tsp i.e. 5 gms Safe will treat = 300/2.465 = 121.7039 G of the Tap water with 9.86 ppm Chlorine*


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Ok...so another user received his water report today and his chlorine out of the tap is roughly 9.86ppm. He uses seachem safe. One teaspoon Safe will treat 200g of water at 4ppm chlorine.
> 
> So I need to divide 200g by 9.86 correct? So now one teaspoon will treat 81.13 gallons at 9.86ppm chlorine. Is that right? LOL...been out mowing in the really hot sun today and fatigued a bit. Thanks for any help.


Where was this located??? 9.86 ppm of chlorine is WAY over what is allowed by EPA.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

syoung22 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...so another user received his water report today and his chlorine out of the tap is roughly 9.86ppm. He uses seachem safe. One teaspoon Safe will treat 200g of water at 4ppm chlorine.
> ...


Canada....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> Going through the Seachem site http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html, the values for Chlorine removal is posted as 1 tsp or 5 gms per 300 G at 4 ppm and not 200 Gallon. The teaspoon weight isnt a correct measure. Again 1250 Ltr is 330 US Gallons and not 300 Gallons. However, a 330 G tank might not have 330 G of water but lesser to some degree.
> 
> So, by taking a safer figure for the conversion, i.e. 300 G of water, the calculation is -
> 
> ...


I think they made some changes to either the website or the bottle and I can't remember where I read that. My container states that 1tsp removes 4ppm at 200g. So that is what I have been dosing. If anybody knows the answer it would be appreciated. I am going to email seachem and ask them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...so I received my response back from seachem....

_Thank you for your email, and for using Safe!

1 teaspoon of Safe will remove 4ppm chloramine from 300 gallons of water. Upon further testing of the product, we found that we had actually underestimated the power of Safe to remove chloramine. Therefore, you will not need a full teaspoon for 200 gallons. However, if you do use 1 teaspoon for 200 gallons, you will also have the added benefit of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate detoxification.

Please let us know if you have any additional questions, and have a wonderful day!_


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So I have been dosing 1/4 tsp for 50g when in fact 1/4 tsp will treat 75g.....

Not only that my tap water report shows an average of 1.2ppm. So in reality 1/4 tsp will treat more than 225g of my local tap water. That is pretty potent.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Their response refers to "Chloramine" and we've been talking about Chlorine. I don't think they are one and the same, are they? Are they dosed the same?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, just didn't want you to dose wrong. I'm not sure where the 9.86 came from...4.0 is the maximum by law. 1.2ppm is much more realistic.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Dawg2012 said:


> Their response refers to "Chloramine" and we've been talking about Chlorine. I don't think they are one and the same, are they? Are they dosed the same?


I think he meant chlorine.....I will send another email asking again to be sure.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

syoung22 said:


> Sorry, just didn't want you to dose wrong. I'm not sure where the 9.86 came from...4.0 is the maximum by law. 1.2ppm is much more realistic.


The person with the 9.86 lives in canada so they are not subject to EPA. I am not sure what their agency that handles this is and what is allowed by law.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I cannot even imagine what their water taste like :?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cajen said:


> I cannot even imagine what their water taste like :?


Swimming pool? Kidding....

I would wonder more along the lines of how bad is their water they need to use that much chlorine.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> syoung22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just didn't want you to dose wrong. I'm not sure where the 9.86 came from...4.0 is the maximum by law. 1.2ppm is much more realistic.
> ...


not exactly sure whats our laws are here but my water is that high as im assuming the major ecoli issue we had here in walkerton/mildmay area like 10 years ago or so... i dont drink tap water here  when using HOT tap water when i cleaned the rocks and etc all i can smell is clhorine pretty sick IMO


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

My latest results.


```
Primary Chlorine
0.45 - 1.69 mg/L
Secondary Chlorine
0.00- 5.18 mg/L
```


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> My latest results.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Roughly what mine is as well.....not sure how close you guys live to each other LOL I know very little about canada.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > My latest results.
> ...


oh he's right around the corner were all them polar bears hang out eh ! lmao NOT ! believe he reside's in toronto 2 hours from me, which will be a completly different source of water,im sure all my readings of everything in my water here in mildmay is waaaay above normal places due to the ecoli crisis in walketon that while back and thousands of people got sick and some also died


----------

